# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Театральный грим

## Ангелина - 1

Предлагаю делиться фото и видео, как правильно наносить театральный грим разных героев. Мой первый вклад - нашла на ютубе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0YcX...eature=related  Может есть у кого фото грим волка

----------


## Leli&hna

Очень хорошая тема. Почему-то я раньше её не увидела. И вообще, странно, что все театралы молчат. Давайте сюда выкладывать фотографии наших актёров. Я думаю всем пригодится. Постараюсь в ближайшее время выложить свои фото.

----------


## Бирюза

Умница Ангелина!!!я тоже поддерживаю! И правда, интересная и нужная тема!!!

----------


## Бирюза

продолжаю

----------


## Рамоновна

http://basik.ru/from_internet/facing Интересно, как грим влияет на изменение ОДНОГО лица....

----------


## Бирюза

красиво!

----------


## вера денисенко

занятия по гриму в моём коллективе

----------


## вера денисенко



----------


## Бирюза

Нашла вот такой форум; http://pro-beauty.belarusforum.net/t207p45-topic ( сценический грим)

                           А ЭТО КАРНАВАЛ в ЛОНДОНЕ


                                СНЕГУРОЧКА

----------


## Линуся

*Бирюза* 

Зайка, просто - ЧУДО!!!

----------


## Сергей Ст

Темка безусловно  нужная!!! А есть у кого-нибудь инструкция по гриму Деда Мороза?
Красный нос - банально

----------


## YSKA

У нас в коллективе  занятие идет строго 2 раза в месяц.  Тут можно посмотреть фото работ наших студийцев. Извините, что полная ссылка на нашу группу, пока не получается выкладывать фото и видео, но если пролистать ленту вниз, то есть много фотографий  и видео о гриме

https://vk.com/club194081892

----------

